# Propane Tank Changeover Valve



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just changed out a tank getting ready for a trip the other day, and I noticed that the changeover valve was very hard to turn and did not change to a red ring when I turned it to the empty tank (before it was refilled). Is there any way to loosen it? Will it still work automatically? And will I have to change out the wholed assembly?

Thanks,
Jim


----------

